# rum mop for chicken or ribs



## chefloydb (Apr 16, 2007)

2 c dark rum 
1 T molassas
1 t brown sugar
1 t dry mustard
1/2 T crushed red pepper
1 dash cayanne
2 T ketchup
4 cloves crushed garlic ( or 2 t minced )
juice from 1/2 lemon
dash of ginger
salt pepper to taste

mix everything together exept ginger S&P reduce until alcohol is burned off 
stir in ginger S&P remove from heat.


----------



## bigal (Apr 16, 2007)

Sounds good chefloydb!  I'm lazy though, I use 1/2 captain morgan and 1/2 apple juice...........and 1/2 apple cider vinegar.  I know it doesn't add up, but I give 160% to my smokes.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## monty (Apr 16, 2007)

Both mops are very interesting. Since I am a scotch drinker I now have a purpose for several bottles of rum in my cabinet! Dunno why I did not think of it sooner!

With any sort of luck Mother Nature and work caused by her will leave me alone to finally get in a smoke next weekend.

Cheers!


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 17, 2007)

chefloydb -

I use a mop almost Identical except no rum. Does liqure really make a big difference in the taste?


----------



## cajunsmoker (Apr 17, 2007)

What's the matter Debi, did the Navy cure you of drinking rum like it did me


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 29, 2007)

Yeppers lost 1/2 my front tooth to a dashboard!


----------

